# windows server 2008



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

I am working on a windows server 2008 standard and i need help. i need to configure Account Lockout policy because it is locked and i can not open it.I need some help on steps on how to open and configure Account Lockout policy. 

Thank you,

tonchis


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

you mean secpol.msc ? type it at command prompt 

i think yours refers to Account Lockout Duration issue


----------

